# A room left untouched from a ww1 soldier....



## Torch (Dec 31, 2014)

World War I soldier’s room untouched for almost 100 years - The Washington Post


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2014)

What an incredible snapshot in time!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2015)

Great story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 1, 2015)

Very cool story


----------

